# Star Wars Episode 8: IMAX-Werbung könnte dicken Spoiler verraten



## Darkmoon76 (13. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: IMAX-Werbung könnte dicken Spoiler verraten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: IMAX-Werbung könnte dicken Spoiler verraten*


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2017)

Das ist einfach nur, weil er sich in der Mitte befindet.  Das ist bei Leia genauso. Hat die etwa auch einen Gewissenskonflikt? Poe ist sogar gänzlich auf der rechten/ dunklen Seite abgebildet. Läuft der etwa über? 

Meine Güte, man kann es auch übertreiben mit seinen Interpretationen..


----------



## Sayajin3 (13. Oktober 2017)

In einem Interview zu früheren Filmen wurde auch einmal gesagt, dass es graue Jedis gibt, die eben einen Kompromiss zwischen beiden Seiten suchen.
Luke wurden dabei damals Eigenschaften eben dieser grauen Jeids zugesprochen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Oktober 2017)

Im Trailer wurde ja deutlich, dass sich Luke vor Reys Macht fürchtet.
Und wie sagte Yoda einst "Furcht ist der Pfad zur dunklen Seite."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Im Trailer wurde ja deutlich, dass sich Luke vor Reys Macht fürchtet.
> Und wie sagte Yoda einst "Furcht ist der Pfad zur dunklen Seite."


Yoda hatte auch behauptet dass Luke damals zu alt gewesen wäre um in die Jedi-Lehre zu gehen...


----------



## RumbleDante (13. Oktober 2017)

Die Bösewichte stehen immer ganz hinten auf den Star Wars Kinopostern. Könnt gern nachschauen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Yoda hatte auch behauptet dass Luke damals zu alt gewesen wäre um in die Jedi-Lehre zu gehen...



Und er hatte doch recht. Schau doch was für eine gescheiterte Existenz aus ihm geworden ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und er hatte doch recht. Schau doch was für eine gescheiterte Existenz aus ihm geworden ist.


Nach der Vernichtung des Imperiums darf selbst Luke einen grauen Bart habe. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast201803192 (14. Oktober 2017)

Im Netz sind schon Quellen "gerüchte" im Umlauf die aus zuverlässigen Quellen stammen das der Film 

A: die graue Seite der Macht behandeln wird

Und 

B: das ebenfalls old Republic mitveinfliesen wird was hoffen lässt das noch eigenständige oid Republic Teile folgen


Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Quelle soll sehr gut sein da schon die Spoiler zu ep7 alle stimmten.
Kann natürlich auch nur blabla sein aber ich glaube da auch dran wenn man ein bisschen über die Charaktere nachdenkt gerade über Snoke 

https://youtu.be/qBlFjtiNQx8


----------



## Talisman79 (14. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7DZDqRKKqW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## skyzi (14. Oktober 2017)

Joa also doch Graue Jedi whoop whoop


----------



## WasEnLos (15. Oktober 2017)

Star Wars Episode 8 - 50 Shades of Grey


----------

